# wtb k gudes locally



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

who stocks guides in the destin to pcola area..i know rod room has them but thats a bit of a drive for me if i dont have to make it


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

I have been trying to get Ron at the Rod n Reel Depot to start carrying them. Not sure if he has them yet or not.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Come on people..someone must stock k guides in pcola


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm going to the Rod Room either today or tomorrow, what do you need?


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Single foot black k..16, 12, 8 running,6 running x4..850-376-4908


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

will pick them up.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Works for me..thank you..text me or call me and tell me where we can meet..i live close to the santa rosa/okaloosa county line..and work in pcola up 29 pretty mucg across from the paper mill..cant go far from work until i get off..i take break at 9,12, and 3


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

I live on the north end of Pine Forest Road so pretty much right on your route to work. I'll text you tomorrow when I have the guides in hand.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Excellent thank you


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for your help obie..very nice to finally meet you


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

You are welcome!


----------

